# Solved: would like to install k3b but can`t seem to get it done



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hello everyone. I am running Linux Mint 15, and the Brasero burning software included is not functioning for me, so I would like to try k3b burning software. I have spent a few hours looking into this, and trying different things. I tried going to the k3b site, and using the install k3b button, but Linux, or Firefox, throws up a window asking what app I wanted to use to open k3b install, and then I was lost as to what it needed(yup, newbee to Linux Mint 15). Next I tried downloading the k3b-2.02tar.bz2 which I managed to do, then used the commands instruction at the k3b site to try to install using the terminal, can`t seem to get the install done. Any insight, tips, things I can try that I haven`t to get k3b to install would be much appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to look at my post.

Regards
Isaac


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

1) Connect to the Internet
2) Open a Terminal
3) Input the command: sudo apt-get install k3b

...Job done...


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the reply arochester. I probably have tried that at least 10 times over the past 2 days, thinking I was imputing the command wrong, or something else. Here is the screenshot of what response the terminal gives me.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Here is a screenshot of the window I receive when I go to the Linux community download page, and try to use the "install" button on the page.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Have you tried:
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

...then trying install again?


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for those commands, but the end results is it can`t find the package, here is the screenshot.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

you might want to check and see if you have the right repositories listed as available sources.

Have you done anything like add PPA's recently?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

k3b is listed in software mgr for mint 15 so you do not have to do anything other than open software mgr and do the install from there.


> Brasero burning software included is not functioning for me


I tend to think you might have other problems since brasero works very well with mint 15.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the reply prunejuice. This is a fresh install, and no ppa have been added. I am new to linux, and especially mint, so as far as the repositories go, I didn`t have a clue as to them, or how to get them if needed. Learning as I go, and there seems to be a lot to learn.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the reply crjdriver. Boy, I wish I could find that k3b in the software mgr, but it`s not happening. I even brought up "all packages", and went through the whole list, and the sound and video packages and couldn`t find it. As for Brasero, I can get it to burn a data project, and can even put music on the data project and burn it(it will not play in a standard cd player) but can`t get it to burn an audio project. I get it to go as far as the burning window where it says it is normalizing the tracks, then nothing. I have left it sit as long as a half an hour, and that is only burning 18 songs, and nothing happens


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Can I see the content of this:

*grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/**

Paste that into a terminal and post the results.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

The results
[email protected] ~ $ grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
/etc/apt/sources.list:# deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu raring-getdeb apps games
/etc/apt/sources.list:
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/local-repository.list:# deb file:///usr/share/local-repository binary/
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/local-repository.list:
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:# Do not edit this file manually, use Software Sources instead.
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:deb http://packages.linuxmint.com olivia main upstream import #id:linuxmint_main
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu olivia main restricted universe multiverse
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu olivia-updates main restricted universe multiverse
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ olivia-security main restricted universe multiverse
/etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list:deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ olivia partner
[email protected] ~ $


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Would having a problem with the update manager have anything to do with me not being able to get k3b? If you look at the bottom right of my desktop in the screenshot, there is a shield with a red x(update manager) when I hover over it with the curser it tells me "could not refresh the list of packages". When I right click it, it gives 3 options, refresh/information/quit. When I click refresh, I see nothing happen. When I left click, and bring up the update manager window, let it run, it gives me this window that says, "cannot download all repository indexes. Also I forgot to mention that this is a "mate" install if that makes a diff.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

If you want, you could always redo your repository list...

http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/

For your distro (Mint 15) you would choose Raring.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for that prunejuice. I simply am to new to linux to understand how to redo the repository lists. I went to the link, got down as far as choosing Raring, then after that, I didn`t have a clue as to what info to enter to accomplish the redo of the repository lists. I`m pretty sure that is what I need to do, because I downloaded Linux Mint 15 Cinnamon, and it has 41,325 packages to select from, and has k3b in the sound and video packages. The Linux Mint 15 Mate I am trying to get k3b on has 2003 packages to select from, and does not have k3b in sound and video packages, or for that fact no where in any of the packages.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That is strange; I had Mate on before going to the cinnamon. It was in both of them. Having only 2000 or so packages seems wrong. 

Is there a reason why you do not want cinnamon?


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I may well have to switch to cinnamon if I have a corrupt install of Mate which it seems I may have. It`s just that I have spent the last 2 months trying to learn Mate myself/setting it up the way I wanted it, as well as teaching my wife, who is just now getting used to it. The weird thing about it is Mate does everything I need a computer to do, except I cannot get Brasero to burn a audio project. Of course in the end if I cannot use update manager, and software manager doesn`t have the ability to show me all available software, there must be more wrong with the install than Brasero having a glitch which at first was all I thought was wrong.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You can have K3b and MATE at the same time. I do.

When you open *Synaptic Package Manager*, does it look similar to this?

(substitute "raring" for "precise" and disregard any custom PPA's I've added to my own install)


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

My synaptic package manager looks nothing like yours.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

You need to change where you're getting your repositories. So at the window you last posted go to "settings>repositories" and you get this window:










Go to "download from:" and choose "other" and you get this window:










At this point go to "Select best server" up at the top. It'll do a search and you get this window:










Now hit "Choose server" and go back to the first window and click "Reload' in the upper left corner. That should solve your "failed to download" errors and allow you to find k3b.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

DVOM, thanks for taking the time. At this point I believe I have a corrupt install of Linux. When I go to settings/repositories/ after that, I find nowhere download from/other/select best server, or choose server windows, all I have is error windows. I appreciate your time, and effort, but I believe after 7 days of this, and not being able to come up with what should have been an easy solution, I am going to cut my losses, and install my download of Cinnamon. 

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks to prunejuice/crjdriver/DVOM/arochester for attempting to help me resolve this issue. After spending 7 days trying to accomplish something that by all means should have been easy, I am throwing in the towl, and installing my copy of Cinnamon. When this first started, I only thought that Brasero had a glitch in it, but after seeing the problems I have in software manager/package manager, I believe I have a corrupt install of mate. In stead of wasting every ones time trying to beat a dead horse, I am going to mark this one solved so that no one else waste their time. Once again thanks everyone for taking the time.

Regards
Isaac


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Don't give up on MATE.

Hopefully, a fresh install will set you back on the right track.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Maybe you already do this but it's important to check the md5 hash of these large iso files. LinuxMint gives the md5 hash on the final download page for each version.

And if you like Mate, then after you've got Cinnamon installed it's pretty straight forward to find "mint-desktop" in Synaptic and install that. Takes about 15-20 minutes, then log off and back on and pick the mate session.


----------

